# [H] Nids, IG [W] CSM, Paypal



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay, so I've got a load of 'Nids in various states and I'm looking for offers on them. Throw me a PM if you want pictures of anything or to make offers.

All the new Space Hulk Genestealers. Mostly unpainted, some undercoated and 1 or 2 basecoated too. 

~30 Genestealers from a combination of new release sprues, Macragge, the older sprues and I believe a couple from the original Space Hulk too. Mostly unpainted, but a fair few primed black. There may be missing arms here and there, I've not checked but I'm constantly pulling them out of bits boxes so god only knows where they keep coming from.

~20 Gaunts made. Again, mostly unpainted, a few primed. 

15 Gaunts on sprues and most everything to make them (minus maybe one or two limbs). 4x The small gaunt gun sprues too

Couple of sprues of Stealer limbs and bits. Mostly Scything talons and the blob things. (Gimme a break. it's been forever since I've played 'Nids!)

8x spore mines

I also have an unopened box of Cadian Shock Troops (Gonna be making my traitor guard out of something else). Short of making an Alien style diorama, I don't have any immediate use for any of this, so like I say, offers away! UK preferred, Europe if you don't mind the wait, but if you're willing to pay the extra shipping and have no problems playing Customs and long distance mailing bingo, feel free to make offers from elsewhere.

On the Chaos front if you'd rather do a trade, I'm looking for pretty much anything that isn't god-specific troops.


----------

